# Anyone else got Mild constant cramps???



## LisaD1861 (Feb 21, 2010)

Hi girls,

Just want to see if anyone else has or is experiencing mild constant cramps?  They do come and go.  Feels a bit like AF is due but normally i would have started bleeding by now and they would have got much worse.

I am day 7p5dt, have to wait until 4th July (aaaggghhhhhh)
I also feel very dizzy everytime I stand up and have a really dry, nasty mouth no matter how much i drink.
No appetite, ridiculously tired, bloated (as per previous topic)....

Please say i am not alone  

Lisa


----------



## Moonshine (Jun 1, 2010)

Hi Lisa, Me too I was going to post the same thing I am on day 7 also test date is July 1st I have had mild cramp all day today which is worrying me as they feel slightly AF Feeling really anxious and worried that it hasn't worked because of these cramps also I cannot keep my eye's open sleeping way more than usual and the bloating. 

Thank god I am not on my own, this 2ww is driving me totally crazy  

Best of luck to you on your 2ww xxx


----------



## LisaD1861 (Feb 21, 2010)

I just replied to you on my other post!!
Glad it's not just me. What a horrible time this is.  Last week was ok apart from the bloating but the past 2 days have been dreadful.
I have been looking on the internet constantly (dangerous) and the symptoms we have are very common in early pregnancy so you never know!!!  
Sunday can't come soon enough for me.
Good luch on Thursday, I am praying for you  

Lisax


----------



## Moonshine (Jun 1, 2010)

Oh I hope your right I have been on the internet constantly and like you I was fine last week but today I am totally obsessed cant seem to get it out my mind I think it is because I can feel the mild cramp. Please   let it be early pregancy signs dont think I could do this again this is my 4th time. Yes they told me to come back 10 days after ET as it was a 5 day blastcyst emby. 
Ah bless you with your blood test I khnow what you mean the temptation is there but dont let that get you down is still early day's. 

On my previous attempts I knew they hadn't worked as I had AF pains and PMT from about 6 days afer ET but this time the cramps are not so bad, or it could just be my imagination all of it  

Take Care 
Moonshine xx


----------



## LisaD1861 (Feb 21, 2010)

This is torture, pure and simple!!
Since sun have been having mild AF like cramps on and off.  Sometimes i feel a pulling sensation too.
Also feeling very queezy and just not right.  Keep having to have afternoon naps which is ridiculous.
I certainly did not feel like this last time as had barely any side effects from Cyclogest pessaries atall.  feeling really wiped out this time.
Anyone else know what i mean

Lisa

x


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

Lisa - I had all those things ( and still do ) and I got a BFP!


----------



## LisaD1861 (Feb 21, 2010)

God I hOpe so! XX


----------



## LisaD1861 (Feb 21, 2010)

BFP TONIGHT! CANT BELIEVE IT!


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

Yee hah!! I told you didn't I       

congrats honey


----------

